# Disabling Receiver Updates



## hitekalex (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi all,

How does one disable auto-scheduled reciever updates in Vip622? According to the manual Dish has posted online, it is possible to do via Menu/Preferences/Updates configuration (see attached screenshot).

However, on my unit - I only see Time/AM-PM options, but no Activation enable/disable option. 

Do I need to run certain software level to get this menu option? My sysem is running L4.05 right now.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you could disable the nightly updates, then your 9-day episode guide data would not refresh which would render your timers virtually useless. Also, you cannot disable software updates for the receiver because Dish can force those at any time regardless of your settings.

That said... I'm not sure you can disable on the ViP622. I never actually looked or tried.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Disable" has not been an option for at least a year.
Perhaps some day the option will return.


----------



## hitekalex (Dec 18, 2006)

The reason why I want to disable nightly updates is to prevent the box from going into Standby mode. Apparently, it goes into Standby immediately following the nightly update, even if inactivity timer is disabled.

Standby mode messes up scheduled MCE recordings, there've been several posts discussing this.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I used to use MCE when I had my 301/311's.
I seem to remember that you had and option to say that a <CR> would be sent before the channel change.

If this option is set it will take you out of standby.
The extra <CR> "enter" should not effect channel changing as well since the <CR> will simply display the current info.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What is CR? 

One thing people have done is set a timer event (Tune to a channel) about 30 minutes to one hour after the nightly update. One hour might be better because of Software updates. Usually set it to a known channel you want everyone waking up to when turning on. 

With the way the guide works.. The DVR really needs that update at night so I really think disabling it is just playing with fire.


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> What is CR?


<CR> stands for "Carriage Return". What is now the <Enter> key on computer keyboards was the old "Carriage Return" key on Teletype keyboards preceeding the modern computer age. On a lot of the first computer keyboads, the <Enter> key was still labeled as the <Return> key. A lot of "old timers" still refer to CR or Return when referring to <Enter>.

And yes, I'm one of the "old timers" who started my technical career in the Teletype age.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In this case it would be .
The "enter" key seems to be next to the "any" key on my 622 remotes.

Autotune works nicely to wake the receiver back up out of standby. Normally used with the 211 and other non-DVRs (since the 622 can record) but it is a trick that can work on the 622.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Last night’s “Updates” function, which is set for 3:00AM, seems to have interrupted a recording in progress on one of my 622s. I had set a “One Time Occurrence” timer using the guide interface to record X-Men: Last Stand on MAXHD which started at 2:15AM. This morning I discovered that the recording was truncated to 47min in duration. This is the first time that I’ve had this sort of thing occur. My understanding was that the updates process was supposed to wait for any in-progress recordings to complete before taking over the 622 for re-booting (or whatever all it does). The note in the Daily Schedule is "Stopped".

BTW: Both of my 622s had already reverted back to L4.05 from L4.09 a couple of days ago and I had already power-cord rebooted them upon that discovery.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

icmoney said:


> <CR> stands for "Carriage Return". What is now the <Enter> key on computer keyboards was the old "Carriage Return" key on Teletype keyboards preceeding the modern computer age. On a lot of the first computer keyboads, the <Enter> key was still labeled as the <Return> key. A lot of "old timers" still refer to CR or Return when referring to <Enter>.
> 
> And yes, I'm one of the "old timers" who started my technical career in the Teletype age.


Oh.. i thought it might mean that, but since there is no CR on the remote I was confused.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

AVJohnnie said:


> Last night's "Updates" function, which is set for 3:00AM, seems to have interrupted a recording in progress on one of my 622s. I had set a "One Time Occurrence" timer using the guide interface to record X-Men: Last Stand on MAXHD which started at 2:15AM. This morning I discovered that the recording was truncated to 47min in duration. This is the first time that I've had this sort of thing occur. My understanding was that the updates process was supposed to wait for any in-progress recordings to complete before taking over the 622 for re-booting (or whatever all it does). The note in the Daily Schedule is "Stopped".


Odd ... unless there was some satellite change at 3am there is no reason for a program to be interrupted. I've recorded several PPVs (over the past year) across the preset "update time" on my receiver with no problems.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> Odd ... unless there was some satellite change at 3am there is no reason for a program to be interrupted. I've recorded several PPVs (over the past year) across the preset "update time" on my receiver with no problems.


Agreed...I'm fairly certain that I've had timers in the past that crossed the "update" event without incident. Hopefully this won't become a new habit&#8230;unfortunate that it caused it to miss the last airing of that show (for a week or so, according to the guide.)

But your suggestion of cause begs a question: If it was a sat problem, would it still show a "Stopped" message in the schedule list? -- I would have thought that the recording would have proceeded for the scheduled duration, though the recorded content would have probably been compromised by the sat issue.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm hoping that this feature helps with not having a phone line plugged into the back of the unit. Since there isn't a phone jack near by, I either run a line to it or attempt other creative things like this.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

nicedeboy26 said:


> I'm hoping that this feature helps with not having a phone line plugged into the back of the unit. Since there isn't a phone jack near by, I either run a line to it or attempt other creative things like this.


 The updating of the Guide and also any software upgrades are downloaded from the Sats - nothing to do with phone jacks.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Phone line requirement is for dual tuner receivers.

Adding recording capability to the 211 will not add requirement for phone line.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> Phone line requirement is for dual tuner receivers.


Phone line requirement is for ALL receivers. There is an additional charge for not connecting a phone line on a dual tuner receiver (where single tuner receivers not connected do not have that fee) but the requirement to connect a phone line is still there.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, I was informed that even though my 622 is connected to a phone line, I would need to set up a phone line access to the 222. They were going to sell me a wireless phone line setup.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

nicedeboy26 said:


> Yeah, I was informed that even though my 622 is connected to a phone line, I would need to set up a phone line access to the 222. They were going to sell me a wireless phone line setup.


I would think the 222 and 211 would be DishComm compatible. I don't have either receiver so I can't say... but if they are DishComm compatible, you are supposed to be able to configure so only one of your ViP receivers actually has to be physically connected to the phone. The others are "connected" via DishComm using the power wiring in your home to communicate with each other.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

icmoney said:


> And yes, I'm one of the "old timers" who started my technical career in the Teletype age.


Honeywell DDP-516 with an ASR-33 input was my entry into the world of computers.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I would think the 222 and 211 would be DishComm compatible. I don't have either receiver so I can't say... but if they are DishComm compatible, you are supposed to be able to configure so only one of your ViP receivers actually has to be physically connected to the phone. The others are "connected" via DishComm using the power wiring in your home to communicate with each other.


You would think, but I have to plug the 222 in as well.


----------



## rocky01 (Mar 20, 2005)

James, why did they turn off the ability to turn off software updates? I want the ability to stay with an update, or not. Especially if they change their DRM policy for example.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rocky01 said:


> James, why did they turn off the ability to turn off software updates? I want the ability to stay with an update, or not. Especially if they change their DRM policy for example.


Even on receivers with an "off" option, E* can override that choice. For something as important (to E*) as DRM I expect that they would override "no updates".

I don't know why they turned it off ... all I know for sure is that they did it early ... perhaps in the second public release last year. My opinion: As long as they are running tweaks for HDMI, OTA and other issues and working on new features they need to stay in control of every receiver. They could do that by ignoring "no updates" ... at least this way they are being honest by taking away the option.


----------

